# What about the snow on the roof



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

The roads around me are now fairly clear now, so I was thinking of taking the MH back to storage tomorrow - it's been on my drive for a couple of months and I'm not really supposed to have it there (restrictive covenant - no trade vehicles/caravans etc.).

Trouble is, there is about six inches of snow on the roof. What would you do - try to get the ladder out and clear the roof before moving off or just go for it and let the slipstream deal with it. What would the legal position be - any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Dont really know what the legal terms are but all I know is going down the motorway in the car today, another car overtook at about 70mph and his roof had a few inches of snow on it, as he overtook me the snow decided to move and blocked my vision for a few moments.

It depends how far really you have to go? How fast you are likely to go etc.

We were in the same situation last week, I thought by putting the heating on overnight would sort it but by the morning it was the same! Obviously well insulated :lol: 

Be careful if you do decide to go up on a ladder.

Ian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't be going up any ladders. Just drive it.

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

Hi

I knock as much off as I can, safer for anyone behind me, and less weight to lug about!

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If nobody has come round and knocked on the door and complained, I would leave it where it is until all is defrosted. Lot of money to take a gamble on.
I am sure no one expects you do move it in this weather.
I would not thats for sure.what happens if you slip and break a leg or other mishap, laid up for weeks rather than be away in the van.
You can be prosecuted If you drop a load of snow off your vehicle and cause an obstruction, or worse, an accident.
NO leave it where it is.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some idiot has to say it Mike!!!

I suggest you light a fire in the cellar! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Sorry - getting me coat!!

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I followed a MH last year and as it went round a bend a chunk of ice the size of a slab slid off and hit the bonnet of a BMW coming the other way.

Take care.

Paul


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Who is going to enforce your covenant? The majority of properties built in the last 30 years have such covenants but that doesn't stop people parking their motorhomes in their drive.

As long as nobody complains and you are not parked in front of a neighbour's window I would leave it there......permanently.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Just to add a bit more - I understand if it was a caravan etc. but couldnt the MH be classed as your vehicle?

I dont know much about these rules though so I stand to be corrected.

Our friends have a fairly new house on one of these new estates, they have had the caravan in the drive for a year now even though they arent supposed to but nothing has been said/done.

This isnt to say it couldnt happen to yourself though.

Ian.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Some idiot has to say it Mike!!!
> 
> I suggest you light a fire in the cellar! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


  :joker:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Some idiot has to say it Mike!!!
> 
> I suggest you light a fire in the cellar! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


How quaint! I always use Grecian 2000 for snow on the roof. 8)


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We have a covenant on our bungalow stating no caravans! I do not have one only a motorhome! Lived here 8 years in may no one has ever queried neighbours either side are great. 
If you must move it leave it till the weather gets better.

Steve


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I think the weather will get warmer during the day although stay cold overnight. Can you park it in the sun to try and melt it off?

One other thought - use pressure washer/hose to encouage to snow to melt/wash away?

Tony


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

You need my mum round there! when I was , lets say a lot younger 43 years ago, my pride and joy was a black Reilly Kestrel. (I wonder how many know what that was) One morning after a heavy snow fall mum decided to clear the bonnet and windscreen with a blooming great shovel. Needless to say she cleared more than the snow off the bonnet.  

Wobby


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*snow on motor*

Tony if use a pressure washer or hose in this weather the water will have frozen before in hits the ground, plus the water will get into and on the door seals and freeze them solid  .

Wooby

The Riley Kestrel was the posh version of BMCs 1300 I believe, the boss,s wife had a Elf or was it the Hornet.

I still have a M2 Healy Sprite thats in need of a good home

Les


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

wobby said:


> You need my mum round there! when I was , lets say a lot younger 43 years ago, my pride and joy was a black Reilly Kestrel. (I wonder how many know what that was) One morning after a heavy snow fall mum decided to clear the bonnet and windscreen with a blooming great shovel. Needless to say she cleared more than the snow off the bonnet.
> 
> Wobby


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

In Lidl car park yesterday: woman drives her car in with about eight inches of snow on the roof: put the brakes on to slow down and the whole lot of snow slid forward down the windscreen.   

She sat in the car while hubby cleared it away before she could park it ...... there are some idiots about ....

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

wobby said:


> You need my mum round there! when I was , lets say a lot younger 43 years ago, my pride and joy was a black Reilly Kestrel. (I wonder how many know what that was)
> 
> Wobby


Do you mean a proper pre-war Kestrel or one of those Austin / Morris badge engineered ones?

Harvey


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

opcorn: 

:wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would just leave the snow on. What do thousands of buses and trucks do?


Richard...


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

*Re: snow on motor*



tinkering said:


> Tony if use a pressure washer or hose in this weather the water will have frozen before in hits the ground, plus the water will get into and on the door seals and freeze them solid  .
> 
> Les


I agee Les, but as the snow melts the water will get into the door seals anyway.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> The roads around me are now fairly clear now, so I was thinking of taking the MH back to storage tomorrow - it's been on my drive for a couple of months and I'm not really supposed to have it there (restrictive covenant - no trade vehicles/caravans etc.).
> 
> Trouble is, there is about six inches of snow on the roof. What would you do - try to get the ladder out and clear the roof before moving off or just go for it and let the slipstream deal with it. What would the legal position be - any ideas?
> 
> Mike


I live in Austria for much of the year.

We clean all the snow off our vehicles before driving this is in the interest of our safety and that of other road users.

Snow coming forwards off your roof can completely cover the wind screen.

Slabs of ice blowing off your MH could seriously injure pedestrians or a following vehicle.

I'm not sure about the UK but in Austria you would be fined for not clearing the snow off your vehicle and if someone is injured because of your ice - snow you will be in serious trouble

Leaving any depth of snow on your roof when parked and is usually OK until it starts to rain.

If it does rain the weight of the snow on your roof will increase by a huge amount as the snow will act like a sponge and your roof may suffer damage

The wisest solution is to push the snow off your roof with a normal long handled house sweeping brush.

I hope this helps

Wups


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wupert said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> > The roads around me are now fairly clear now, so I was thinking of taking the MH back to storage tomorrow - it's been on my drive for a couple of months and I'm not really supposed to have it there (restrictive covenant - no trade vehicles/caravans etc.).
> ...


Could you explain how i clear the snow off my motorhome's roof.

I'm on site and my van has no roof access ladder, I don't carry a stepladder or broom.

The snow has alternately thawed and frozen and now forms a solid 4 inch slab. At least I think it does as it is hidden from view by the height of the van's sides.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Guilty my Lord,Took the van for a ride along A259 Hastings Dover, after Rye it gets very "twisty " so have to slow down a bit. Looking through rear window have traffic right up the back of me, tried going bit faster, looked through back window again , oh my gord its like a blizzard back there, clouds of snow coming off and traffic is now well back , no place to pull over. Stopped at Folkstone for cuppa and parked on slight gradient, looked towards front screen and now we have sheets of ice/snow melting coming down.Today its about 9 inches on top and cannot even get car out of garage .Wondering about the fire cowel getting buried though.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > loughrigg said:
> ...


Improvise show imagination 

Borrow from the site owners or other happy campers.

Stay where you are until spring time

Or just act dangerously and drive off


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

teal said:


> Guilty my Lord,Took the van for a ride along A259 Hastings Dover, after Rye it gets very "twisty " so have to slow down a bit. Looking through rear window have traffic right up the back of me, tried going bit faster, looked through back window again , oh my gord its like a blizzard back there, clouds of snow coming off and traffic is now well back , no place to pull over. Stopped at Folkstone for cuppa and parked on slight gradient, looked towards front screen and now we have sheets of ice/snow melting coming down.Today its about 9 inches on top and cannot even get car out of garage .Wondering about the fire cowel getting buried though.


  

Wondering about the fire cowel getting buried though

That can be life threatening.

I know they sell extensions in German camper shops not sure about the UK


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wupert said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Wupert said:
> ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Being as its not always practical to get the snow off the roof when youre away from base as we've all realised, I have a question for Wupert...

On a recent visit to Germany where they are used to all this white stuff I noticed quite a few motorhomers using what looked like a squeegee type arrangement on a long pole with an angled joint about 3/4 of the way up so you could 'reach over' the top of the van to scoop most of the snow off. This then folded up to a reasonable size for storage.

I wish I had asked now but do you know where you get them from?



pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of these sorts of things are online in the UK, pete,

http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/window-cleaning.htm
http://www.theladderman.co.uk/modules/shop/products.asp?catid=11&rangeid=24

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I knew you'd find something :roll: 

Another 'must have' to clutter up the garage 'just in case'. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I just apologise they aren't more expensive ;-)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> I would just leave the snow on. What do thousands of buses and trucks do?


Quite often chuck slabs of ice at your car from a height of 20 feet and cause bodywork and/or windscreen damage. :roll:

[EDIT] After writing this, saw Wupert's contribution which I liked a lot:-



Wupert said:


> We clean all the snow off our vehicles before driving this is in the interest of our safety and that of other road users.
> 
> Snow coming forwards off your roof can completely cover the wind screen.
> 
> ...


Then, I saw his next contribution, and loved it:-



Wupert said:


> Improvise show imagination
> 
> Borrow from the site owners or other happy campers.
> 
> ...


Dougie.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

peejay said:


> Being as its not always practical to get the snow off the roof when youre away from base as we've all realised, I have a question for Wupert...
> 
> On a recent visit to Germany where they are used to all this white stuff I noticed quite a few motorhomers using what looked like a squeegee type arrangement on a long pole with an angled joint about 3/4 of the way up so you could 'reach over' the top of the van to scoop most of the snow off. This then folded up to a reasonable size for storage.
> 
> ...


I dont know PJ but I'm back in Austria in two weeks time so I'll check it out for you.

It might just be a simple floor sponge thingy.

Wups


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few piccies of just a few inches being cleared off the front of the van, dread to think what it would be like if the whole lot came down onto something in front after a bit of heavy braking.....














































Pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peejay said:


> A few piccies of just a few inches being cleared off the front of the van


I think we have to ask what the photographer was doing to contribute to your valiant efforts?? Making the tea?

Dougie.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Peejay - I'm was almost inspired to reach for the broom, but then the funny feeling went away and I made some tea instead.

It's been snowing heavily during the last couple of hours and I've gained another decent layer of snow on the roof. Considering my options - the drive is even more slippery so the ladder is a no no; the roof light is frozen shut; I haven't got a bendy broom - and I'll pass on the hose idea!

I think I'll just wait for the sun to come out.    

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> I think we have to ask what the photographer was doing to contribute to your valiant efforts?? Making the tea?
> 
> Dougie.


Nope, just laughing whilst merrily clicking away. 

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi All

Hope none of you are near your weight limit. With all that snow on top could take you over.

Joe


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Brill piccys

Impressed Wups


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If snow came off the roof from that height it would damage your wipers.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Another advantage of fulltiming. I have no snow on my roof, but the melting snow does make impressive icicles as it drips off the Luton 

Karl


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Well after my remark about causing a "blizzard behind me which resulted in a nice snow free top of van, that was over last week and today its thawing and still about 6 inches yet to thaw. Regarding the heater cowel , last Saturday i got up the top to clear it off ther cowel but it took several attempts to find it, it was that deep again. Today i can just see it as the thaw has started , the tempeture is 1 degree so it will take time.


----------

